# Ongoing bottle finds at cannery site need help identifying daily!



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Hello, 

I grew up spending the summers on a remote island in Alaska. There used to be a old cannery here I have been finding bottles for 15 years and continue to do so I need help identifying my finds sometimes. I will also post a few of the nicer finds I have been able to identify.

First for your consideration is a recent find. I can’t find much on it.

thank you for your time,
TT


----------



## treeguyfred

Nifty bottle!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Thank


treeguyfred said:


> Nifty bottle!


thank you! It’s the only Boise bottle I’ve found so far!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Another day another bottle.
For your viewing pleasure.

a kallispell Montana bottle with the remains of a metal cap still affixed. Found under a layer of moss. Very minty embossing.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Based on the shape, the first one looks like a Coca Cola franchise bottler's bottle which would have been used for other flavours, does it say Coca Cola anywhere on it?  Those are from pretty far afield from Alaska, I wonder how they ended up way out there.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

CanadianBottles said:


> Based on the shape, the first one looks like a Coca Cola franchise bottler's bottle which would have been used for other flavours, does it say Coca Cola anywhere on it?  Those are from pretty far afield from Alaska, I wonder how they ended up way out there.


There was a steamship line that ran up through this cannery in the area I currently live 10,000 people lived in the bay and surrounding area from the 1900s-1960s. As to how a bottle came all the way up here from Idaho no clue! I have some other puzzlers I have no clue on I will continue to post daily. Here is some more photos.

the bottle says around the base patented June, 1 1926

top reads Soda water property of Coca Cola bottling co. Con. 6 FL OZ


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Very worn on the base I could barely read the word root as well. Would this mean root beer?


----------



## RoyalRuby

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Very worn on the base I could barely read the word root as well. Would this mean root beer?





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiAqZm4n8zqAhWVoHIEHevBAGQQFjAAegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsha.org%2Fbottle%2Fpdffiles%2FRootGlass.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2alEKRDTpptMWf2yu9cRny


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I do not have much information on this find. 
HEEP GOOD 
Heel reads: Wenatchee Bottling works


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RoyalRuby said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiAqZm4n8zqAhWVoHIEHevBAGQQFjAAegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsha.org%2Fbottle%2Fpdffiles%2FRootGlass.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2alEKRDTpptMWf2yu9cRny


@RoyalRuby the heel code is 292A Root 29 thank you for the information!


----------



## RCO

bottles had a way of traveling , so don't be surprised if bottles from odd places continue to be found there . 

most of what your finding are soda bottles , if they were that far away , be no point taking it back home for the deposit , so a lot would of got tossed in the water 

I'd imagine you might find some Canadian bottles up there , BC and Yukon are pretty close by 

have you found any bottles marked as being from Alaska ? I'd be curious to see some of them


----------



## Robby Raccoon

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> I do not have much information on this find.
> HEEP GOOD
> Heel reads: Wenatchee Bottling works


Wenatchee is an area in Washington. Probably from there. I used to live on the edge of the Wenatchee National Forest.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I have been unable To find info on this bottle.

Press bottling works

heel reads incomplete (Town name possibly rosalia)alia Wash.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Robby Raccoon said:


> Wenatchee is an area in Washington. Probably from there. I used to live on the edge of the Wenatchee National Forest.


That’s very cool information most of these bottles I find are from Washington.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I have a O


RCO said:


> bottles had a way of traveling , so don't be surprised if bottles from odd places continue to be found there .
> 
> most of what your finding are soda bottles , if they were that far away , be no point taking it back home for the deposit , so a lot would of got tossed in the water
> 
> I'd imagine you might find some Canadian bottles up there , BC and Yukon are pretty close by
> 
> have you found any bottles marked as being from Alaska ? I'd be curious to see some of them


I have Been finding a Few OC Bottles unsure if it’s a Canadian OC though I will post that bottle tomorrow if you’d like? Most of the bottles are out of Washington which is where the steamship line was based out of. Your dead on about them throwing the bottles off the dock my theory is they bought them at the general store on the wharf sat and cracked a few cold ones and then played who can toss the bottle the farthest! I’ve also found Quite a few liquor bottles by the old brothel !


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

No 


RCO said:


> bottles had a way of traveling , so don't be surprised if bottles from odd places continue to be found there .
> 
> most of what your finding are soda bottles , if they were that far away , be no point taking it back home for the deposit , so a lot would of got tossed in the water
> 
> I'd imagine you might find some Canadian bottles up there , BC and Yukon are pretty close by
> 
> have you found any bottles marked as being from Alaska ? I'd be curious to see some of them


no dice yet on a Alaskan bottle there was a plant in Juneau they are very rare I’ve been told! Hopefully one of these days I’ll have some luck!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Belated bottle post from yesterday
A.L. Van Valey on bottom as well


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> That’s very cool information most of these bottles I find are from Washington.


we'd rarely ever see any bottles from Washington State here , unsure if there'd be any bottle books specific to that area , I'm sure there is bottle collectors from that area though


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> No
> 
> no dice yet on a Alaskan bottle there was a plant in Juneau they are very rare I’ve been told! Hopefully one of these days I’ll have some luck!



sometimes the local bottles can be the hardest to find but most rewarding when one finally appears 

if it was on the route of a steamship line , I'd imagine they packed lunches or brought drinks with them when they boarded and when the ship stopped in port there , they tossed some of those bottles as there was no point taking them all the way home 

I doubt stores in Alaska would of been selling local sodas from other states


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> I have been unable To find info on this bottle.
> 
> Press bottling works
> 
> heel reads incomplete (Town name)alia


i


RCO said:


> sometimes the local bottles can be the hardest to find but most rewarding when one finally appears
> 
> if it was on the route of a steamship line , I'd imagine they packed lunches or brought drinks with them when they boarded and when the ship stopped in port there , they tossed some of those bottles as there was no point taking them all the way home
> 
> I doubt stores in Alaska would of been selling local sodas from other states


I’ve heard of places in Hawaii finding Alaskan bottles it will be rewarding to find a Alaskan bottle! I hope eventually I will be so lucky!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Fresh from my outhouse dig site
CBPA Bottle

heel reads registered net contents 6 1/2 fluid ounces
Base has a star with S


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> i
> 
> I’ve heard of places in Hawaii finding Alaskan bottles it will be rewarding to find a Alaskan bottle! I hope eventually I will be so lucky!




I'm sure your finding bottles that were produced and sold in Alaska , they might just not be marked Alaska .

its those local marked bottles that are hard to find , as they were typically smaller brands and sold in smaller area


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Orange Crush Bottle. Is it Canadian?


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RCO said:


> I'm sure your finding bottles that were produced and sold in Alaska , they might just not be marked Alaska .
> 
> its those local marked bottles that are hard to find , as they were typically smaller brands and sold in smaller area


That would be interesting if I had found a Alaskan bottle and didn’t know it. I can’t find information on a few of the bottles I’ve found so it could be possible.


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> That would be interesting if I had found a Alaskan bottle and didn’t know it. I can’t find information on a few of the bottles I’ve found so it could be possible.



well I meant bottles used and sold in Alaska , like generic beer bottles or glass jars , if your finding it off a dock there it likely came from there 


I'm not sure if the orange crush is Canadian , what mark is on the bottom ? usually a D or diamond mark ( for dominion  glass )


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

It h


RCO said:


> well I meant bottles used and sold in Alaska , like generic beer bottles or glass jars , if your finding it off a dock there it likely came from there
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the orange crush is Canadian , what mark is on the bottom ? usually a D or diamond mark ( for dominion  glass )



There is no mark on the bottom of this bottle.


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> It h
> 
> 
> There is no mark on the bottom of this bottle.



what made you think it was Canadian ? 

I've only ever found a couple complete clear orange crush bottles before when swimming  , and a couple broken ones , so its still a good find


----------



## Mjbottle

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Orange Crush Bottle. Is it Canadian?


I dont know if its the camera that has reversed the image, but there apears to have a logo with the "crushy" figure facing left..


RCO said:


> what made you think it was Canadian ?
> 
> I've only ever found a couple complete clear orange crush bottles before when swimming  , and a couple broken ones , so its still a good find


i dont know if it is the camera reversing the image, but it apears to have a logo with the "crushy" figure facing left, that was only done on the 6oz bottle with the 1920 pat.date. if that is what you have it is a rare bottle.really cool bottle!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

It is in


Mjbottle said:


> I dont know if its the camera that has reversed the image, but there apears to have a logo with the "crushy" figure facing left..
> i dont know if it is the camera reversing the image, but it apears to have a logo with the "crushy" figure facing left, that was only done on the 6oz bottle with the 1920 pat.date. if that is what you have it is a rare bottle.really cool bottle!


It is indeed facing left it is a 7FL OZ bottle. I have quite a few other complete orange crush bottles that are 6OZ as well


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Our 


RCO said:


> what made you think it was Canadian ?
> 
> I've only ever found a couple complete clear orange crush bottles before when swimming  , and a couple broken ones , so its still a good find


The proximity to Canada was what had me thinking it was Canadian and that it was 7FLoz instead of 6. I am not a OC expert and can’t identify the markings. I have a few with different makers marks I can post later when I’m home.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

New find in outhouse dig sadly it is broken at back.

bottled by sunset bottling co, Seattle Wa.


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Our
> 
> The proximity to Canada was what had me thinking it was Canadian and that it was 7FLoz instead of 6. I am not a OC expert and can’t identify the markings. I have a few with different makers marks I can post later when I’m home.




pretty sure they had 7 oz bottles in the US , it was a common size . there is a member from BC who would know more " canadacan " he's sometimes on the soda section and collects orange crush 

not all Canadian ones had the D mark , some were made by consumers glass and have a " c " in a  triangle


----------



## RCO

I routinely find Kist bottles here , if there in the water , label is usually gone . found a few nice ones over the years , pretty major brand , was sold all over .

interesting its also from Washington


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I 


RCO said:


> I routinely find Kist bottles here , if there in the water , label is usually gone . found a few nice ones over the years , pretty major brand , was sold all over .
> 
> interesting its also from Washington



What’s his username? I’ll tag him I have a few OC that he might like to look at.

thanks for the input! First one I’ve found I’ve got some nice decoarated bottles by J.C.Fox and co that might tickle your fancy. Then I’ll get into the Coca Cola bottles...


----------



## Canadacan

Yes the Left facing came in 6oz and 7oz...the the July pat date is what tells you it from the USA.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Fox snappy drinks j.c. Fox and co. Seattle 

number code on bottom 58S1 I think.


----------



## RCO

never seen the Fox seattle bottle before ,it has a similar design as some other art deco bottles from that period ( 30's - 40's era ) . 

I have a lot of art deco bottles but not from that part of the country . they survive well in water , so could find some interesting ones there


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RCO said:


> never seen the Fox seattle bottle before ,it has a similar design as some other art deco bottles from that period ( 30's - 40's era ) .
> 
> I have a lot of art deco bottles but not from that part of the country . they survive well in water , so could find some interesting ones there



there is a total of 4 types of j.c. Fox and co bottles that I’ve found a straight version, brownie bottle, the tall version which is pictured above and a squat version I call the snowman. I will post the other 3 when I get a chance. The Art Deco bottles are very cool I find them complete rarely!


----------



## willong

RCO said:


> I doubt stores in Alaska would of been selling local sodas from other states



I respectfully disagree with your statement. A significant factor in the notoriously high prices of commodities sold in Alaska is, and has ever been, the cost of transporting the goods to Alaskan locales. A small and diffused population in the state was not conductive to development of local industries such as bottling that rely on sales volume for profitability.

Even today, many Alaskan communities are only served via air or sea, with some of the far northern villages being supplied by ship only through a narrow "ice free" seasonal gap.

The present viral pandemic has further exacerbated the challenges. Here's an interesting read on how the pandemic has impacted Gustavus, AK: https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...ock-supplies-because-of-covid-19-restrictions 

In decades before too many "archeologists" were cranked out of colleges and universities with little prospect for employment in legitimate prehistorical investigations, a situation that lead the ranks to lobby implementation of draconian restrictions on such hobbies as bottle digging and relic hunting on National Parks and other "public lands" in order to preserve recent trash dumps for future busy work for the underemployed "academics," it was possible for history buffs, bottle collectors and metal detectorists to ascend the Chilkoot Pass Trail and recover relics both discarded and abandoned by the hopefuls who had toiled up those same slopes during the hectic years of the Klondike Gold Rush. Since the rush commenced in the waning years of the 1890's and continued into the early twentieth century, the bottles recovered were not particularly old as antiques go. However, it was an era prolific embossing. I recall reading an article in "Alaska" magazine from the late 1960's or early 1970's that featured such a relic recovery outing. I couldn't name any of the brands today from memory, but I do recollect seeing photos of nicely embossed amber whiskey bottles that had originated in the Puget Sound region. Such would only naturally be expected, as the main outfitting point for the Klondike rush was Seattle. Newspaper reports of the "ton of gold" landed by the  the steamship Portland from St Michael, Alaska on 17 July 1897 upon Seattle docks helped spark the gold fever and the rush that followed.


Copy of an advertisement in an 1897 mining book:







A facsimile copy of the book complete with maps that I purchased for the then princely sum of $30* in 1970 was one of my bottle hunting resources. It lead me to some very interesting locations and adventures in British Columbia and eastern Washington State.


* I worked on the first ever 747 in Boeing's Everett, WA plant in late 1968--a journeyman "A-Riveter" earned $3.90 per hour at the time.


----------



## willong

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Hello,
> 
> I grew up spending the summers on a remote island in Alaska. There used to be a old cannery here I have been finding bottles for 15 years and continue to do so I need help identifying my finds sometimes. I will also post a few of the nicer finds I have been able to identify.
> 
> First for your consideration is a recent find. I can’t find much on it.
> 
> thank you for your time,
> TT



I have a couple suggestions that will make it easier for forum members to help you identify your bottles and provide additional information. If their tasks are made easier, you are more likely to obtain quicker and more elaborate answers.

First: Try to photograph your bottles with a clean, contrasting solid-color background--a draped white or pastel sheet works well, but poster board or construction paper, cardboard, etc. will do--so that the embossing can be more clearly discerned.

Second: Don't totally rely upon photographs of curved and reflective surfaces to convey all the information one might need to assist you.  Write full descriptions of all the embossing present on a given bottle. Include the location of the embossing, such as front, shoulder, bottom, back and etc.  Pay attention to upper and lower case letters and all punctuation; then convey that information as accurately as possible.  For instance: Does your "Kalispell" bottle have the following wording near the base of the backside? " "PROPERTY OF FLATHEAD COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO." in all capital letters? (I might have some very interesting news for you.) And is it a 7oz, content bottle?


----------



## CanadianBottles

That Snappy bottle is fantastic, and it's interesting how much it looks like a The Lions bottle from Vancouver.  Pretty much the same apart from the texture.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> That Snappy bottle is fantastic, and it's interesting how much it looks like a The Lions bottle from Vancouver.  Pretty much the same apart from the texture.



it does look similar to the lions bottle and from the similar part of the country , I've seen a lot of BC bottles on this site but rarely any from Washington state . wonder if there made by same bottle maker due to proximity


----------



## RCO

willong said:


> I respectfully disagree with your statement. A significant factor in the notoriously high prices of commodities sold in Alaska is, and has ever been, the cost of transporting the goods to Alaskan locales. A small and diffused population in the state was not conductive to development of local industries such as bottling that rely on sales volume for profitability.
> 
> Even today, many Alaskan communities are only served via air or sea, with some of the far northern villages being supplied by ship only through a narrow "ice free" seasonal gap.



true there would obviously be products being delivered to remote communities made in other places/states . just not sure it would of included sodas from smaller bottlers in other states .

it seems like these bottles traveled north because of the steamship or boats which stopped in the area and were discarded in the water . 

seem more likely that major brands like coca cola or pepsi might of shipped product into Alaska that way , seems less likely a small bottler in Washington state was sending cases of pop that far north knowing they'd never get the bottles back which were expensive back then


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

willong said:


> I have a couple suggestions that will make it easier for forum members to help you identify your bottles and provide additional information. If their tasks are made easier, you are more likely to obtain quicker and more elaborate answers.
> 
> First: Try to photograph your bottles with a clean, contrasting solid-color background--a draped white or pastel sheet works well, but poster board or construction paper, cardboard, etc. will do--so that the embossing can be more clearly discerned.
> 
> Second: Don't totally rely upon photographs of curved and reflective surfaces to convey all the information one might need to assist you.  Write full descriptions of all the embossing present on a given bottle. Include the location of the embossing, such as front, shoulder, bottom, back and etc.  Pay attention to upper and lower case letters and all punctuation; then convey that information as accurately as possible.  For instance: Does your "Kalispell" bottle have the following wording near the base of the backside? " "PROPERTY OF FLATHEAD COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO." in all capital letters? (I might have some very interesting news for you.) And is it a 7oz, content bottle?



yes it does have both of the features you mentioned. I have 4+ of these bottles as well as the just letter embossed version.


----------



## willong

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> yes it does have both of the features you mentioned. I have 4+ of these bottles as well as the just letter embossed version.



In that case, you will likely enjoy seeing what one sold for at auction a couple years ago: https://www.icollector.com/Flathead-Bottling-Company-Bottle-Kalispell-Montana_i24886709

I own a property in Kalispell, and I was going to ask if you were interested in selling the Flathead Bottling Works bottle. That is, I was going to until I saw the value! 

You are obviously experienced in cold water diving. If you are ever in the Kalispell region, you might well acquire more of the bottles by diving lakes in the area. Flathead Lake itself once had an extensive lumber mill community on its north end about the turn of the 19th into the 20th century.

By the way, are you located in Cordova; or did you place the tide table in the background of one of your photos as deliberate misdirection?


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Fox snappy drink collection left to right
Brownie, fox straight, snowman 6fl oz

if anyone would like more photos of a individual bottle From this lot I would be happy to take some.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

willong said:


> In that case, you will likely enjoy seeing what one sold for at auction a couple years ago: https://www.icollector.com/Flathead-Bottling-Company-Bottle-Kalispell-Montana_i24886709
> 
> I own a property in Kalispell, and I was going to ask if you were interested in selling the Flathead Bottling Works bottle. That is, I was going to until I saw the value!
> 
> You are obviously experienced in cold water diving. If you are ever in the Kalispell region, you might well acquire more of the bottles by diving lakes in the area. Flathead Lake itself once had an extensive lumber mill community on its north end about the turn of the 19th into the 20th century.
> 
> By the way, are you located in Cordova; or did you place the tide table in the background of one of your photos as deliberate misdirection?


I kept all the kallispell bottles because my dads family are from great falls and black eagle. I’d love to dive flathead lake. I usually dive from a paddle board to get bottles my more recent outhouse dig the first bottle was a flathead. I may be somewhat in that general vicinity of Cordova but as anyone can tell you there are hundreds of canneries out here. I know the owners of this particular cannery and I’ve been digging here for quite a while they have barely any interest in bottle digging.


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Fox snappy drink collection left to right
> Brownie, fox straight, snowman 6fl oz
> 
> if anyone would like more photos of a individual bottle From this lot I would be happy to take some.




all 4 bottles have a somewhat different look and design , I'm assuming Fox was one of the larger bottlers in Seattle area ? although a city that size in the era ( 20's - 30's ) would of had many different smaller bottlers before the bigger brands took over


its not uncommon for property owners to not be interested in bottle digging , lots of times people give permission to others to dig


----------



## willong

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> I may be somewhat in that general vicinity of Cordova but as anyone can tell you there are hundreds of canneries out here.



LOL, I was just teasing you. But no one needs to tell me that about the canneries! 

I spent my last four or five years of public schooling devouring books about Alaska and drawing floor plans for the log home I intended to build in the process of "proving-up" a 160 acre homestead. Two of my favorite reads were "The Cheechakoes" by Wayne Short and "Go North Young Man"  by Gordon Stoddard --both being books relating homesteading adventures in Alaska. I made my way up to Alaska (University of Alaska at Fairbanks) just seven months after graduating from high school.  Unfortunately, it was by then January of 1969 and the Homestead Act had just been placed on moratorium due to native land claims lawsuits. Three years later, thanks to the Marine Mammals Protection Act, I could no longer hope to pursue one of my other dream adventures: hunting polar bears on the Bering ice.

Some of us just couldn't manage to get born at the right time.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

It’s pretty remote where I’m at I don’t have any worries only the commercial fishermen steal from the dig sometimes. Which is a big No-No because the tide land is private property. My Granpa came up here homesteading before statehood from Montana. He was a potato farmer that how my dad’s side of the family wound up here. If you really want to hunt polar bear I hear it’s still legal if you go through Canada but it cost $$$$$$. If the homestead act was still in effect I would be homesteading but it was before my time as I’m 22.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Coca-Cola find 
Code reads IR 45
no other marks


----------



## willong

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> It’s pretty remote where I’m at I don’t have any worries only the commercial fishermen steal from the dig sometimes. Which is a big No-No because the tide land is private property. My Granpa came up here homesteading before statehood from Montana. He was a potato farmer that how my dad’s side of the family wound up here. If you really want to hunt polar bear I hear it’s still legal if you go through Canada but it cost $$$$$$. If the homestead act was still in effect I would be homesteading but it was before my time as I’m 22.



I haven't stayed on top of the issues since leaving Alaska in 1970. I thumbed my way down the Alcan Highway in Spring (April if I recall correctly) of 1970 in response to a demand from Uncle Sam. While I have since heard that one can file a "homestead" upon 40 acres of land for recreational purposes, the native land claims finished off the original homestead act, which provided for 160-acre agricultural claims. I think the world, and the American spirit in particular, really needs a new frontier. Unfortunately, there is no near-term prospect. Perhaps your grandchildren might have the opportunity to pioneer new worlds--I hope so.

The $$$$$$ have usually eliminated me from seriously considering a polar bear hunt. I got along well with natives while attending the UofA. My hope at the time was to develop one of those relationships into an opportunity to hunt in a largely traditional manner out on the ice floes--I had no desire to spot a bear from the air, land and shoot.  I recently signed papers that should culminate in the sale of my Kalispell property by late August. If the sale closes, I suppose I could reevaluate Polar bear hunting prospects; but the cost is still likely too high to justify. A Stone sheep hunt in BC or the Yukon would be more likely.

 I have enjoyed our discussion. I hope other forum members won't be upset by the off-subject tangent.  I do intend to respond further to your original posting. However, I need to dig out and photograph a couple pertinent bottles--a "Heep Good" ACL and an A.L. VAN VALEY slug-plate--before I do so.

Regards,


Will


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I have no clue


RCO said:


> all 4 bottles have a somewhat different look and design , I'm assuming Fox was one of the larger bottlers in Seattle area ? although a city that size in the era ( 20's - 30's ) would of had many different smaller bottlers before the bigger brands took over
> 
> 
> its not uncommon for property owners to not be interested in bottle digging , lots of times people give permission to others to dig


I have no clue if they were a large bottler but it seems at least 80% of the bottles I dig are from Washington. 
the more Art Deco bottles I think are 20s-30s and the straight one is from the 40s but I’m not positive.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

willong said:


> I haven't stayed on top of the issues since leaving Alaska in 1970. I thumbed my way down the Alcan Highway in Spring (April if I recall correctly) of 1970 in response to a demand from Uncle Sam. While I have since heard that one can file a "homestead" upon 40 acres of land for recreational purposes, the native land claims finished off the original homestead act, which provided for 160-acre agricultural claims. I think the world, and the American spirit in particular, really needs a new frontier. Unfortunately, there is no near-term prospect. Perhaps your grandchildren might have the opportunity to pioneer new worlds--I hope so.
> 
> The $$$$$$ have usually eliminated me from seriously considering a polar bear hunt. I got along well with natives while attending the UofA. My hope at the time was to develop one of those relationships into an opportunity to hunt in a largely traditional manner out on the ice floes--I had no desire to spot a bear from the air, land and shoot.  I recently signed papers that should culminate in the sale of my Kalispell property by late August. If the sale closes, I suppose I could reevaluate Polar bear hunting prospects; but the cost is still likely too high to justify. A Stone sheep hunt in BC or the Yukon would be more likely.
> 
> I have enjoyed our discussion. I hope other forum members won't be upset by the off-subject tangent.  I do intend to respond further to your original posting. However, I need to dig out and photograph a couple pertinent bottles--a "Heep Good" ACL and an A.L. VAN VALEY slug-plate--before I do so.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Will




It would be a great boon to this country and the state if some of the federal land and state land was opened to the public for sale or grant like the homestead act. Instead of a PFD providing money I wish the Govt. would use PFD to sell land instead to diversify our state economy by encouraging small businesses. I’ve always been attracted to the idea of hunting a seal on the ice. Honestly polar bears are so large they terrify me a bit even though I’ve never seen one in real life before. I wish you luck on the sale of your property. I would recommend also if you enjoy bird hunting sand hill crane (rib eye of the sky) are legal to hunt in Alaska and quite a good time. If you would like to converse more I’m happy to in private messages.

regards,
Tristan


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> I have no clue
> 
> I have no clue if they were a large bottler but it seems at least 80% of the bottles I dig are from Washington.
> the more Art Deco bottles I think are 20s-30s and the straight one is from the 40s but I’m not positive.



do you think its possible the people who worked at the cannery were from Washington state ? maybe came up north to run it than went back home by winter and obviously left a lot of trash behind

most art deco bottles are 20's - 30's era although a lot of bottles were still using embossed bottles similar to art deco bottles into the 40's and 50's but the main period they were used was 20's - 30's


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

SODA WATER 
PROPERTY OF COCA COLA BOTTLING CO. CON. 6 FL. OZ.

base reads:
PATENTED JUNE 1, 1926 1275 EG27


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RCO said:


> do you think its possible the people who worked at the cannery were from Washington state ? maybe came up north to run it than went back home by winter and obviously left a lot of trash behind
> 
> most art deco bottles are 20's - 30's era although a lot of bottles were still using embossed bottles similar to art deco bottles into the 40's and 50's but the main period they were used was 20's - 30's


A vast majority of the people in Alaska came up from Washington. Washington benefited greatly by the lack of infrastructure in Alaska and as most of the steamship hubs to Alaska were in Seattle many generations of Washingtonians worked in the canneries and salteries up here. In fact my mother came up here from Washington to work in the canneries in Seward, Ak. Another interesting tidbit of information apparently for ferry freight the company charged by the pound so I doubt bottles would have been making the trip back to the continental U.S. unless they were being used as ballast.


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> A vast majority of the people in Alaska came up from Washington. Washington benefited greatly by the lack of infrastructure in Alaska and as most of the steamship hubs to Alaska were in Seattle many generations of Washingtonians worked in the canneries and salteries up here. In fact my mother came up here from Washington to work in the canneries in Seward, Ak. Another interesting tidbit of information apparently for ferry freight the company charged by the pound so I doubt bottles would have been making the trip back to the continental U.S. unless they were being used as ballast.



that makes sense , they would of brought a lot of supplies and such with them when they came north but not taken back empty bottles cause it be too expensive , so a lot of bottles from Washington state made a one way journey to Alaska never to be seen again 


that coca cola soda water bottle is fairly common in the US , they didn't seem to use it in Canada but I'm pretty sure it was used a lot in the US , some have city names on them too


----------



## willong

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> It would be a great boon to this country and the state if some of the federal land and state land was opened to the public for sale or grant like the homestead act. Instead of a PFD providing money I wish the Govt. would use PFD to sell land instead to diversify our state economy by encouraging small businesses. I’ve always been attracted to the idea of hunting a seal on the ice. Honestly polar bears are so large they terrify me a bit even though I’ve never seen one in real life before. I wish you luck on the sale of your property. I would recommend also if you enjoy bird hunting sand hill crane (rib eye of the sky) are legal to hunt in Alaska and quite a good time. If you would like to converse more I’m happy to in private messages.
> 
> regards,
> Tristan



Hi Tristan,

I'd be happy to correspond further--though I'd probably do so somewhat haphazzardly until I get closer to caught-up on other tasks--is there a private massage function within this forum's site?  I also participate on the "MT Unlimited" thread (related to Bighorn sheep hunting in Montana's unlimited permit areas) of Hunt Talk forum, and I'm familiar with "Conversations," which is a private message function there. You might find that thread interesting if you have ever contemplated hunting Bighorn sheep on a DIY basis. The odds are stacked against the hunter, but neither a tag draw nor hiring of a guide/outfitter are required.  https://www.hunttalk.com/threads/mt-unlimited.265075/

When the Soviet Union collapsed in 1989, I had hopes that some Russian politician would institute policies similar to those than led to the rapid 19th century development of the USA. Russia sits upon vast natural resources, and opportunities for entrepreneurs would abound under a system which offered incentives for enterprising individuals. Unfortunately, the country has never benefited by an entrepreneurial mindset; and it is rife with corruption that stifles efforts of such if they are unprepared to lavishly grease palms.

"Rib eye of the sky" is an intriguing term that I don't think I've encountered before. I've seen Sand Hill cranes in the Milk River area of Montana--they're impressive birds. You've got me considering another adventure now.

Regards,


Will


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

PAT’D 
JULY 20,1920
ORANGE 
,CRUSH
6FLOZ


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Quality beverages

around the base:
Glendive Ice and bev. Co  glendive Montana 

Bottom:
Full half pint
G
946


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

willong said:


> Hi Tristan,
> 
> I'd be happy to correspond further--though I'd probably do so somewhat haphazzardly until I get closer to caught-up on other tasks--is there a private massage function within this forum's site?  I also participate on the "MT Unlimited" thread (related to Bighorn sheep hunting in Montana's unlimited permit areas) of Hunt Talk forum, and I'm familiar with "Conversations," which is a private message function there. You might find that thread interesting if you have ever contemplated hunting Bighorn sheep on a DIY basis. The odds are stacked against the hunter, but neither a tag draw nor hiring of a guide/outfitter are required.  https://www.hunttalk.com/threads/mt-unlimited.265075/
> 
> When the Soviet Union collapsed in 1989, I had hopes that some Russian politician would institute policies similar to those than led to the rapid 19th century development of the USA. Russia sits upon vast natural resources, and opportunities for entrepreneurs would abound under a system which offered incentives for enterprising individuals. Unfortunately, the country has never benefited by an entrepreneurial mindset; and it is rife with corruption that stifles efforts of such if they are unprepared to lavishly grease palms.
> 
> "Rib eye of the sky" is an intriguing term that I don't think I've encountered before. I've seen Sand Hill cranes in the Milk River area of Montana--they're impressive birds. You've got me considering another adventure now.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Will


Found another Montana bottle


----------



## RCO

the orange crush is neat , I've found a few that size before but always seemed to be broken 

its crazy to think there is bottles from Montana up there , seems to be from a smaller town too. obviously someone at the cannery had some sort of connection to Montana , hard to explain how else it got up there


----------



## CanadianBottles

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> Coca-Cola find
> Code reads IR 45
> no other marks


That's a nice Coke bottle, those American clear ones were only made for soldiers fighting overseas in WWII.  I think it's fairly unusual to find them in North America, though they're very common on Pacific islands.  Must have been some US soldiers at your cannery in 1945 or thereabouts.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice Coke bottle, those American clear ones were only made for soldiers fighting overseas in WWII.  I think it's fairly unusual to find them in North America, though they're very common on Pacific islands.  Must have been some US soldiers at your cannery in 1945 or thereabouts.


Thank you for that information! Alaska had a large military presence in ww2 based out of Seward so that does make sense. Also back in prohibition days there were maritime policemen out here stopping bootleggers. This platter was found as well that’s marked USMC.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RCO said:


> the orange crush is neat , I've found a few that size before but always seemed to be broken
> 
> its crazy to think there is bottles from Montana up there , seems to be from a smaller town too. obviously someone at the cannery had some sort of connection to Montana , hard to explain how else it got up there


It would be interesting to know the story of how some of the bottles made it up here! If only the bottles could speak haha!


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

MOXIE
TRADEMARK REG.U.S.PAT.OFFICE

around base:
REGISTERED CONTENTS 7 FL. OZ.

bottom:
23  2•
    4
4586G


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I have no clue what this bottle contained or any info on the maker.

around base:
5

Bottom:
E&J BURKE
(Cat with a owl like head and curled tail)
E. & J.B.


----------



## CanadianBottles

The Burke is a beer bottle, probably Guinness.  https://waltergrutchfield.net/burke.htm


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I have not researched this bottle yet I also have one bottled in Concordia.

Min. Contents 6 1/2 FLU.OZ. BOTTLE PAT’D. DEC.29,1925

bottom reads:
Coca Cola Bottling Co. 
SALINA


----------



## RCO

want to say most of the bottles with a chief embossed on them were for Big Chief . a brand which was popular in the US back then . although this one seems early as its from 1925 and from coca cola . 

its oddly also from Salina Kansas , but possible bottles moved around a fair bit and city marking on bottom didn't necessary mean it was only used there , could of traveled to other places.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

haven’t found much on this bottle.

CBPA

Around base:
REGISTERED NET CON 6 1/2 FLUID OUNCES


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

COCA-COLA
TRADEMARK REGISTERED 
MIN CONTENTS 6-FL OZS

opposite face:
COCA-COLA
TRADEMARK REGISTERED 
BOTTLE PAT’D DEC. 25, 1923

bottom:
SPOKANE
WASH.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I think this is a lemon soda?

General food products co. 8 FLU. OZ.

-IMITATION ARTIFICIAL COLOR AND FLAVOR-REGISTERED
TRACE-BENZOATE OF SODA-FRUIT


----------



## CanadianBottles

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> haven’t found much on this bottle.
> 
> CBPA
> 
> Around base:
> REGISTERED NET CON 6 1/2 FLUID OUNCES


That's interesting, never seen an S in a star glass maker's mark before.  I wonder if that one might be from outside of North America, maybe something that was brought back by a ship from somewhere else in the Pacific?


----------



## RCO

anything between 6 and 8 oz is more than likely a soda bottle as that was the standard size back then .  and the bottles your finding look like soda bottles based on shape /design . 

never really heard of general food products but fact it says soda fruit and artificial colour , for sure a soda bottle


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I’ve been finding quite a few bottles with a star and a inside I have no clue what it means


CanadianBottles said:


> That's interesting, never seen an S in a star glass maker's mark before.  I wonder if that one might be from outside of North America, maybe something that was brought back by a ship from somewhere else in the Pacific?


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Found in the ocean with cork on and liquid still inside! Anyone have any information? 

THE OWL DRUG CO.


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

Yesterday’s post idk what this is 
Bottom reads
 JOE’S PAT
6(or maybe8)2148


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

I 


RCO said:


> anything between 6 and 8 oz is more than likely a soda bottle as that was the standard size back then .  and the bottles your finding look like soda bottles based on shape /design .
> 
> never really heard of general food products but fact it says soda fruit and artificial colour , for sure a soda bottle


Maybe 1920s or 30s?


----------



## RCO

AlaskanBottleDiver said:


> I
> 
> Maybe 1920s or 30s?



or 40's maybe but likely somewhere in that range , for the general food bottle , that's when most of those bottles were used , the embossed sodas


I've seen an Owl Drug co bottle from Vancouver before , does yours say Vancouver on it ? or no city . not sure if it only operated there or if that bottle was used in other places


checked online , Owl Drug co was an American chain , mostly in California , doesn't say if they had a store in seattle / wash area but possible they did 









						The Owl Drug Company - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AlaskanBottleDiver

RCO said:


> or 40's maybe but likely somewhere in that range , for the general food bottle , that's when most of those bottles were used , the embossed sodas
> 
> 
> I've seen an Owl Drug co bottle from Vancouver before , does yours say Vancouver on it ? or no city . not sure if it only operated there or if that bottle was used in other places
> 
> 
> checked online , Owl Drug co was an American chain , mostly in California , doesn't say if they had a store in seattle / wash area but possible they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Owl Drug Company - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



There is no city or state on it it just has owl drug co and embossed letters on the vat that the owl is stirring with a spoon TODCO


----------



## CanadianBottles

That Owl Drug Co is nice, those are quite collectible.  They operated all over the west coast and somewhat inland, they for sure operated in Seattle.


----------



## RCO

anymore interesting finds up in Alaska ? you haven't posted anything new for a bit ,


----------

